# My bunny passed



## Kitty00776 (May 1, 2009)

I went to my friends house to spend the night on thursday and i found him friday night when i got home. He was a mini rex rabbit. I called him J.J. He was eight, which is old for them. He never acted old though, i had gone and seen him before i left for her house and he was hopping all around his cage. He had shelves that i was gonna take out soon because i though he was getting old, but he never did act it. It has all just been a shock i still am in shock. I never saw it coming. He was my first baby. My first one that i took care of all by myself. i got him for Easter eight years ago. I begged for one and my mom and dad said no so i told them i was just gonna buy one myself. Then on Easter i got a cage. When went and got him that night. I was horrified when i found him on friday. I replayed it in my mind over and over again but now im starting to remember better things now. I cant bring myself to sleep in my own room or ever go in there for too long. Thats where his cage is. I have not taken his cage apart or pack anything away yet. I plan to do it tomorrow. Im sad that i have too. i keep expecting to wake up soon. I just really didn't see it coming.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

I am so sorry that you lost your beloved bunny J.J.! It sounds like you loved him very much and gave him a great life for many years. It is always a shock to lose a pet, even if there is an illness or other condition which makes it less of a surprise...

I am sure many of us here would love to see a photo of your J.J., to share his memory. atback 

Hugs, 
Fran


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You had JJ almost half your life! He had a good, long life, and he was loved very much. atback 

I'd like to see a picture of him, too.


----------



## Kitty00776 (May 1, 2009)

i will go find one of him

This is one of his more recent pictures. Sometime around Christmas last year i think.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What a sweet face!


----------



## Kitty00776 (May 1, 2009)

Ya, his name was actually Jessie. And i stated to call him J.J. so i just said his name was Jessie Jay, but i really only ever called him J.J. I made his favorite color purple, just about everything he had was purple, even though he was a boy. That blanket hes in, in the picture was a blanket i found at a yard sale especially for him. I still look at his cage to check on him sometimes because i just forget hes not there.


----------



## Sukey (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm sorry; I have a house rabbit and I know how loving and kooky they can be. It's always hard to lose a pet.


----------



## Kitty00776 (May 1, 2009)

Ya, its been about four months and i can still cry. Everyone said he was evil. I went on a camping trip with my friend and asked my mom to take care of him and she said he attacked her. Not my sweet baby lol. Everyone thought he was evil but he was never like that with me. Except once when he first tried some kind of veggie and he went crazy so i would drop it. I still miss him so much.


----------

